

Review My Startup: Turnip - time/task tracking for freelancers - mcrittenden

http://goturnip.com<p>Originally created for myself, but I thought I'd throw it out into the wild and see if anybody liked it.<p>Note that this is an MVP release. Invoicing and a customizable dashboard are coming up eventually, but aren't included yet.<p>Thoughts, anyone? You guys are the first to see this so I would really really love any feedback you can give me. Thanks!<p>EDIT: Also, I have done exactly zero IE testing so far so my apologies if it looks like crap in IE.
======
ryanto
I like your features page a lot. It's very simple, clean, and gets right to
the point.

The biggest concern I have. There seem to be a billion time tracking tools out
there. Everything from command line to web app. What sets yours apart? You
seem to touch on tasks and it being for 1person aka non teams. I would really
stress those unique features. I'd also add some addition features to support
the freelancer / solo team feature.

~~~
mcrittenden
Thanks about the features page. I was worried the icons might be a little
cliche, so I'm glad you like them.

As for setting myself apart, you make a great point. I will add a "What sets
Turnip apart" section/page somehow to highlight that, or maybe just modify the
features page to better show it. You're right, it's a really really saturated
market (in fact, I asked about the best way to handle that here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1797803>).

------
mcrittenden
Clickable: <http://goturnip.com>

